# I want a tablet... help me decide.



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Title prettymuch sums it up. I'm looking for something that is:
*Easy to install roms
*Good roms that aren't full of bugs (unlike all the kindle fire roms)
*About a 10 inch screen
*Wifi only








And on top of it all: cheap.

Any suggestions?


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

You can probably start finding Xooms around for cheap.

-Sent from my Droid 2-


----------



## supercutetom (Oct 7, 2011)

Yes I reccomend the Xoom. Its a "Google Experience" device. I have one and I love it.


----------



## Fox_Dye (Jun 12, 2011)

I've got the Xooms chunky cousin the THRiVE and I have to say it's pretty sweet. It's a bit thicker but the full size ports and removable battery are why I bought it. There aren't that many roms our for it but the ones that are are extremely stable. Also it has an unlocked bootloader and toshiba has no problems reflashing it for you if you brick it. Plus you can get one through Woot for cheap.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok I found a refurbished one for $379... I think that's a good deal, but is it safe to buy refurbished? And also I know on certain devices they have to be a certain version of android to root it and install a rom. Am I going to end up with an unrootable device?


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

The Xoom? If so, you'll be fine. Its bootloader can be unlocked and any version of it can be rooted fairly quick. Don't have one myself, but tablets are nice to have.


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

If I were you id hold out a lil while longer to see what Google and companies are going to be bringing soon


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

You can find Acer A500s for $300 or less refurbished from Best Buy I believe and that too is a decent tablet.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

I got an Acer A500 from craigslist for $300. 10" screen, Tegra 2, full-size USB port for extra storage options. Now running Thor 14.2 rom. Fantastic tablet, I couldn't be happier.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok now I am deciding between the A500 and waiting for new stuff. The determining factor right now is how long I would have to wait and what else about the tablet would be worth waiting for.
Edit: Just bought myself a A500 from B&H. Couldn't wait.


----------



## buxtahuda (Jan 31, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Ok now I am deciding between the A500 and waiting for new stuff. The determining factor right now is how long I would have to wait and what else about the tablet would be worth waiting for.
> Edit: Just bought myself a A500 from B&H. Couldn't wait.


Congrats! I've been reluctant to go for a tablet for the longest, finally decided to spring on the Transformer Prime from ASUS. Getting it delivered tomorrow!

The original Transformer (Tegra2) is still a very valid choice, similar in price range to the others mentioned. Just in case anyone else somehow stumbles in here looking for some choices.

Soon Primes should be cheap too! Just let them and their issues get phased out for the TF700 and they'll surely get decent enough on the price factor that the terrible GPS and strange WiFi occurrences won't matter as much as the decent storage and Tegra3. Just MO


----------



## cordell507 (Jan 21, 2012)

I had an a500 before I got my transformer prime and I loved it especially the USB port which I would use to charge my phone every night but now on my prime I'm just waiting for the boot loader to be unlocked, the rooms for this thing ate going to be beast


----------



## Abby (Dec 16, 2011)

Well, I would like the Xoom or Kindle Fire.
Maybe you could read this comparison: 
http://www.engadget.com/2011/11/18/kindle-fire-vs-nook-tablet-fight/
http://cmvlive.com/technology/gadgets/kindle-fire-vs-ipad-2-battle-of-the-top-tablets


----------

